# A different meet....



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Listen up, pimps, players and high rollers.

I've checked out the different tracks in our area. Sears Point (Inferion, they changed the name) can't do it. You need a a race car, with licenses, roll cage, etc. Thunder Hill Park in Willows, have a nice course, but you would need to go to their all day driving school, cost $195. You can check out their website:http://www.thunderhill.com/

A install day would be nice also. But we need to set a time and where to meet.

I'm down with the track or drags or just rolling down a mountain road. 

Time frame, how about late Sept or early Oct. It give folks a chance to get parts and make changes to cars. out

QinSac


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I'm down with a mountain blast, going to the drag strip...just have to have someone set it up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

*install day......*

Let's do a install day. September??????Where do you want to meet? What needs to installed? Nothing crazy!!! Gauge pods, brakes, timing, tune ups, etc . 

Bay Area pimps, Sacramento players, Central Valley High Rollers, Northern Alliance folks, I need your input.

QinSac


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I'm down with an install meet. I got an alarm in need put in and a shift knob. (can't get the stock off!)
I'm in sac so let me know what you boys decide.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

well one Northern Alliance is down for an install meet(talking bout me). hey *WildGirl* , i used to install alarms back in the day but now i only do em for friends or family. the shift knob should be cake, but if u need the alarm put in i can do it for free. i just hope i can stillfind my bag of electronic tools. let meknow

jorge


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

hey *qinsac* we have to meet bro. i am in elk grove every once in a while.

jorge
repin the Northern Alliance in Sac!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

*a different meet.....*

It looks like Sept 13th is a go. And an install day is what you would like to do. But, we need determine where we should meet. If we have a lot folks from Sac then we need to find a central location. Hopefully we can get a couple of folks from the bay. So I need your input, we have less than a month. Let me know where you want to do this install day.

QinSac.

jorge, leave me a private meesage and I'll give my cell and we can hook up. out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

What time on the 13th? I need to install front calipers.

-emerson


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

i would be interested in the install day as well as being a spectator for the track day event (i dont have a roll cage. i am in santa cruz, so let me know where you guys are gonna meet up and when!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

*SE-R install day......*

Sept 13 is on a Friday. Would It be better on the 14th??? which is on a Saturday?????. I'm talking with a friend, to see if we can do the install day at his shop. As soon I have more info, I will pass it on. Also figure out what needs to be repaired and replaced on your SE-R.

I guess Sactown is the place for the SE-R install day. Please give me your input.

QinSac


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Install Day on the 14th at your friend's shop would be ideal.

-emerson


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

SuperblkStalion said:


> *well one Northern Alliance is down for an install meet(talking bout me). hey WildGirl , i used to install alarms back in the day but now i only do em for friends or family. the shift knob should be cake, but if u need the alarm put in i can do it for free. i just hope i can stillfind my bag of electronic tools. let meknow
> 
> jorge *


That would be great! Let me know when you want to meet or if you wanna do it at the install meet whenever they decide to do it. Thanks so much! hmm... do you like beer or cookies? I gotta give you something for helping me out! I'm a great cook. haha


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*the 14th would be better if you want more people to show up*

*WildGirl* , i willlet u know if i can find my bag of goodies. i have to call my friend from circuit city to get the schematics of the wires in your car. 

jr


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Guys/Gals! All these talks about Sacramento and install meet made me register to this forum. I was linked here through a thread from sr20deforum.com. I've been on the SE-R mailing list for a couple of years and the sr20deforum for 5 months. So who here is from Elk Grove? I'm from Laguna myself. I know a couple of SE-R heads in Elk Grove...Darel with a classic and Francis with a 200SX. I've seen other SE-R's, but they never give the nod or the wave when I look at the driver. If you see a white 200SX SE-R with a bike rack, honk or something...it'd be me. Keep us up to date on the meet. Later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

I down for the install 2. dont need anything installed, but would just come out to kick it and help out. 
Im in rosemont.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey thanks!
I'm hoping we'll do this close to Sac. 
About my shift knob.. it's a glow one that needs to be tied into my dash lights so it comes on when i turn on my headlights. Think you boys can handle that? hmm I'm great at putting on seat covers! haha but seriously I can bring some goodies for you guys. Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

*Install Day in Sac.......*

Listen Up folks....

Nissan Install Day: September 14th Saturday in Sacramento:

Time: 1pm

Location: TBA

It looks like we will have at a park in South Sacto. I'm tryin to find a park that is close to the freeway, so if any Central Valley and Bay area folks want to attend, they can get to it.

Also, if you plan on attending, make sure that you have your part(s)that needs to installed and bring some tools to assist. Please note: Keep it simple, no clutchs, no major engine upgrades and etc. All should pitch in for drinks and snacks. No BBQ. Maybe after the install day, we can go and get some "real food". 

I will post new info on the park location and directions.

This is open for all Nissan vehicles, so you might want to post this message on other Nissan forums.

If you have any questions, send me a private message and I will get back to you.

QinSac


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

a park in south sac? Do you think that's wise? South sac isn't exactly the safest area. But if you can find a place that will let us hold this that would be awsome. Do you think we'll get hassled by any cops? what about a shop that might let us use the parking lot? Just a thought. C U there guys!


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

well i think we will be safe in the south sac area if we have a large # of people...plus it is in the middle of the day. and to *myusername* i have not seen you yet, but if you see a black classic debadged...then that would be I. 

jorge


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

*Install Day Sept 14th....*

Here's an update:

Nissan Install Day: September 14th, Saturday in Sacramento:

Time: 1pm

Location: Jack B. Sheldon Park in Sacramento.
Address 6600 Orange Ave.

Directions: From Galt and beyond, go north on 99 exit on Florin Rd. east. Stay in right lane, At the 3rd light make a right on Florin Mall Dr. (Note that Florin Mall is on the left hand side of Florin Rd.)Continue straight and you will see a community center and a stop sign on the right hand side. Continue straight, you will see Jack B Sheldon Park sign and also you will see a Install Day sign. Go to the back of the park and you will see us there.

From the Bay Area: I-80 east to Bus 80. You will see the sign that says " Capital City Freeway" Sacramento and South Lake Tahoe. Continue on Bus 80 east, get in the far right lane for the 99 Fresno exit South. Follow 99 south and exit Florin Rd East. Stay in right lane, At the 3rd light make a right on Florin Mall Dr. Continue straight you will see a community center and a stop sign on the right hand side. Continue straight, you will see Jack B Sheldon Park and so you will see a Install Day sign also. Go to the back of the park and you will see us there.

From Roseville and beyond: Take I-80 west to the spilt and go towards Sacramento. Continue on Bus 80 till it merges with 99. 
Follow 99 south and exit Florin Rd East. Stay in right lane, At the 3rd light make a right on Florin Mall Dr. Continue straight you will see a community center and a stop sign on the right hand side. Continue straight, you will see Jack B Sheldon Park and so you will see a Install Day sign also. Go to the back of the park and you will see us there.

From Folsom and foothills: Take Hwy 50 to Bradshaw go South on Bradshaw till you reach Florin Rd. Make a right Florin Rd, continue west on Florin Rd. Get in left lane till you get to Florin Mall Dr. make a left on Florin Mall Dr. Continue straight you will see a community center and a stop sign on the right hand side. Continue straight, you will see Jack B Sheldon Park and so you will see a Install Day sign also. Go to the back of the park and you will see us there.

From Woodland, Yuba City and beyond: Take I-5 and 99 south to the Fresno 99 Bus 80 exit. Continue on Bus 80 east, get in the far right lane for the 99 Fresno exit South. Follow 99 south and exit Florin Rd East. Stay in right lane, At the 3rd light make a right on Florin Mall Dr. Continue straight you will see a community center and a stop sign on the right hand side. Continue straight, you will see Jack B Sheldon Park and so you will see a Install Day sign also. Go to the back of the park and you will see us there.

I hope these directions are complete.

I could not negotiate with a couple of shops in the area, legal issues arose. Plus, they want money to use there lot since we are doing the installs.

Concerns about park or area.........It's in a ok area, the cops won't "sweat" us. Plus, I talked to park personel, they advise me that it's ok as long as we clean up after ourselves. No burnouts or reckless actions!!!!

Remember bring some drinks and snacks so all can share. No BBQ. Maybe after the install, we can get some real food in the area. If you are helping with the installs, bring some basic tools, a couple of extra jack stands and another jack would be great. Also, tell us before the Install Day what you want installed on your vehicle and we will determine if we can do it or not. So far, an alarm and a shift knob is on the agenda.

If you have any questions drop me a PM, also pass this message to the other forums, if others are interested.

QinSac.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

This is still on right? Just wanna make sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

*install day.....*



WildGirl said:


> *This is still on right? Just wanna make sure *


Yes, I will be in the Red (Aztec Red) SE-R. 

QinSac.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Cool I'm hoping someone still planned on helping me out with my alarm. My boyfriend wants to come. He has a mustang and thinks someone is gonna want to race him. ugg. boys and your toys.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey stallion, you still down to do my alarm? If so that's great! I really need that put on.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

nice of you guys to show up... *Sarcastic*


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *nice of you guys to show up... *Sarcastic* *


I was there, @ 1:45pm we stayed till 3pm. Where was everybody ?

QinSac


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

well gee lets see... meet says starts at 1 pm NOT 1:45. I left at 1:40 cause I was PISSED. one other guy Trace who came up from vacaville showed up when i was there and left a bit before me upset too. Just so you know quin, when you plan a meet you SHOW UP ON TIME OR EARLY.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*WildGirl*

i was there, i had to drive 2 peeps to san jose and drive back and made it there at 1:45 pm. the only person i saw was Qinsac. i will still install it for you, but at your boyfriends place. just let me know

jorge


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Thanks Jorge. next time we all need to exchange cell numbers. Just let me know when you want to get together. I'll make ya some dinner or something. We live in Sacramento do you also? Let me know and thanks again!

Sandra


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Im new to the forum but when is the next install gona be? I live in lincoln and am always around sac some wheres mainly near 50 because thats where my girlfriends lives about. Im sure I can find somthing to put on my car or try to help everybody else. Oh ya and I will be on time hehe


----------

